# Offset Smokers: How Do They Work?



## Whiteguy (May 31, 2019)

Please tell me how offset smokers work.  I've never used one.  Nor have I been a guest at a cookout where one was used.  I understand that there are two cylinders, one large and the other small.  The smaller of the two contains a fire (from wood or charcoal) whereas the larger holds the meat to be.....?  Cooked?  Smoked?  Both?  I assume meat can be smoked without it being cooked.  As far as I know pork bacon often falls into this category.  

I want my wife to cook outside during this hot Florida summer.  A neighbor sells seasoned fire wood.  I'm thinking that I can get the most bang for buck by using a wood burning grill as opposed to propane.  We have a grill that was effectively free that will not likely last the season.  Regulating the temperature is challenging as wood has to be added to thoroughly cook the meat.  During the initial stage of the fire's life it gets too hot, etc.  *Can* an offset smoker level out these highs and lows of temperature*?*  For that matter, *can* an offset smoker whose smaller portion (fire box) is filled with wood be used to successfully cook hamburgers or pork chops placed in the larger section*?* *Is* there any significant difference in cook time between what I presume is a traditional (somewhat spherical) grill and an offset smoker*?*  If so, *how* do they compare*?*


----------



## mike243 (Jun 1, 2019)

a offset smoker can grill but requires a lot of wood as the heat has to radiate into the larger tank, its claim to fame is low and slow cooking with good temp control, cooking a supper quick might be a challenge. A Santa Maria style grill might be a better choice to move a lot of cooking outdoors along with a flattop griddle like a blackstone. more than 1 way to skin a cat and cook it lol


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 1, 2019)

If you're wanting (your wife) to grill burgers and dogs, just buy a charcoal or propane grill. I wouldn't want to buy someone a smoker, especially a wood burning offset, unless THEY actually wanted it. 

You didn't really mention what her feelings were on the subject. If she doesn't have a desire for it it's just going to sit around and not get used
Owning a smoker isn't like owning a grill. It's not something you fire up for 10 mins and toss a burger or dog on. It can do great things, but it's a different animal is my point.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 1, 2019)

I've found three basic ways to cook with an offset:

First, run a fire in the firebox. Depending on exactly what model of offset you're using, you should be able to reach 300F in the cooking chamber (Often referred to as CC). That's hot enough to cook, and too hot for some projects. Normally you'd want something like 200 - 250F but that depends on what you're doing.

Second, if your CC has a charcoal tray, you can make the fire in that, at one end, and simulate indirect cooking like you could do with a Weber or other kettle. Fire at one end, food at the other.

Third, if you have that tray, you can make a fire in it and grill as you would with any grill. In that case, you can have a large cooking area if you need it for some big event with a lot of food for a lot of people. My offset came with grates to go in the firebox, so I can run only the firebox as a simple charcoal grill and ignore the CC.

You can burn any combination of charcoal and wood. We call these "stick burners" and you really can burn sticks, or "splits" which are split fire logs. It's good that you have an available supply of firewood.

The main thing is to control the air flow, to control the temperature. Leave the exhaust wide open, and control the heat with the air intake to the firebox - details vary depending on what model you're using. You can have an open flame in the firebox but that's usually too hot for most purposes. You need something like a controlled smolder.

Consider a Weber kettle as an alternative. You can run one as a simple grill, or you can smoke on it - again, it's a matter of air control. You can find a lot of advice and ideas here.

See my sig to see how I've been running mine. I love it. But sometimes I run my Weber 22 instead.

Expect a learning curve. Many here suggest learning with chicken pieces because they're quick to cook and mistakes are inexpensive.

Have fun learning. Use the Search here to look up any topic you're curious about. Ask questions and people here will provide answers.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 1, 2019)

A lot of offset grill/smokers are set up that you can use charcoal under the grate that you set the meat on or wood in the fire box. You can do anything with an offset.  You can smoke cheese to sear steaks with an offset. An offset is your best set up to do it all. Don’t go propane, electric or pellet go real fire and smoke. I have a cheap chargriller with firebox attachment that I use all the time. I also have a homemade 500 gallon that I use for bigger cooks. I don’t know why anyone would want anything other than an offset smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2019)

I use my offset more for grilling than smoking, as peachy said just put the charcoal or wood under the grate  or both grates, or load up the fire chamber with some wood and it turns into a oven. I used to use a lot more for smoking but the mes30  sort of took that over since I can get a lot more done around the house while smoking. i've done smoked cheese in the offset also using the amnps for smoke. I guess you could call the offset the work horse, it does it all.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I use my offset more for grilling than smoking, as peachy said just put the charcoal or wood under the grate  or both grates, or load up the fire chamber with some wood and it turns into a oven. I used to use a lot more for smoking but the mes30  sort of took that over since I can get a lot more done around the house while smoking. i've done smoked cheese in the offset also using the amnps for smoke. I guess you could call the offset the work horse, it does it all.



I was really feeling good about your post until you mentioned cheating on your offset with a MES. Lol. 
I smoke cheese using a small fire. One briquette and some small pieces of wood is all you need. I have an amnps tube but like the real wood smoke taste better. Warm Smokey cheese is so tasty.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> I was really feeling good about your post until you mentioned cheating on your offset with a MES. Lol.
> I smoke cheese using a small fire. One briquette and some small pieces of wood is all you need. I have an amnps tube but like the real wood smoke taste better. Warm Smokey cheese is so tasty.


did I say I use a mes, crap must of been thinking out loud and typing, i'll have to try it with wood just thought there would be to much heat so I never tried it, please forget I mentioned using the mes, I was only kidding about that, hehe!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> did I say I use a mes, crap must of been thinking out loud and typing, i'll have to try it with wood just thought there would be to much heat so I never tried it, please forget I mentioned using the mes, I was only kidding about that, hehe!



Glad you straightened out you head. Try small pieces of wood like 2” long dime thick. If you place them on a hot briquette you will get a nice small fire


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 2, 2019)

I wanted an offset for years, looking at them with envy. Oh if I had one of those.

Well now I do, with a few years of experience with it by now. I love it. 

There is always something new to learn or try. Or, you can reliably reproduce your favorites.


----------

